

2048 with undo - gholap
http://sujeetgholap.github.io/2048/

======
yefim
Exactly what I needed. Although it does seem to ruin the mechanic in the game
that makes every move so unforgivable.

~~~
gholap
Yes. I spent last night without sleep trying to beat the game, everytime a
silly mistake was all it took to ruin it. Added undo, beat the game. Done away
with a timesink!

------
naringas
love it.. BUG REPORT: undo after defeating the game doesn't remove the try
again overlay but I can still play.

~~~
gholap
Thanks!

Won the game, I am over it... But yeah, pull requests/patches welcome!

~~~
jonchui
I just fixed the undo bug not removing the modal.

Pull request here:
[https://github.com/sujeetgholap/2048/pull/3](https://github.com/sujeetgholap/2048/pull/3)

